# Dwight's AZ Con Photos



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm finally getting around to posting the few photos I took at last week's NGRC on AZ. 

Cliff Luscher (from Accucraft) was driving out to the Con and was kind enough to take #21 with him.  Since I flew out, I otherwise couldn't have brought her along.  Thanks Cliff!! 

Here she is running over at Duncan's Shindig on Thursday afternoon... 










Duncan has some nice trestles... 










and bridges... 



















My favorite current area of Duncan's Sun Dancer Railroad... 










Some of the MLSers who happened to be sitting at my table. 
L-R Stan Ames, John Corradini, Jackie Starr, Bob Starr, Roland Seavy. 










Continuing on, JJ and Rod Fearnley (it was GREAT to see Rod and Jill again - it's been years since the last time)... 










_Finally_ got to meet Kevin Strong after all these years!  A genuine pleasure!  Clockwise from Kevin is Tommy Mejia (partially behind the pole), Chris Walas, and Carla, our ace photographer!!  Kevin's daughter is in front of Kevin. 










L-R: Rod Fearnley (obviously a man of great intelligence), Mike Reilley, and the man hisself, Duncan, Founder of the Feast! 










Chris Walas (L) and John Corradini (R).  I always have a blast with these two around! 










L-R: Jackie Starr, Bob Starr (I always have a ball around these two as well), can't see good enough to recognize, and ChilliCharlie. 










Punkin punching tickets (he's out of u-neee-form with no tie)... Mike Reilley at left and Stan Ames at right... 










My favorite local as duck *dusk* begins to fall and the lights come on... 










#21 on Bob's track back at the Con... 










Bob hisself... 










And Jackie - we three were alone at the track when these were taken - not an uncommon occurrence when I was there. 










The gent at center is Clem of Warrior Run Locomotive Works (who has saved my butt more than once when I needed Trackside Detail parts). 










And finishing up with a couple of shots of #21 pulling Bob's Bachmann passenger cars. 



















It was a great time!  While I only mentioned Chris, John, Bob, and Jackie, the truth is I have a blast anytime I'm around my MLS friends!!  Mike and Marge Reilley, Stan and Kay Cedarleaf, JJ, Rod and Jill, Duncan and Debbie, Roland, Gary and Carla, Tommy... the list is way too long to name them all, but a finer (and more fun) group of people would be damn hard to find! 

Thanks Duncan and Debbie for hosting a superb event where we could all gather once again!  Ya done real good!! Here's to MANY more!!!


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight 
Some great shots. Thanks for sharing them. 
As you said it was great to see and spend a fun time old friends. It is always such a blast when we all get together. We just don’t do it often enough. 
It was great to see Rod and Jill again. 
Thanks to Duncan and Debbie for being such a gracious host and hostess. 
Duncan When is the next one?


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

Just how big was the duck that fell and did it do any damage? 


Mark


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By MarkLewis on 05/09/2008 4:24 PM
Just how big was the duck that fell and did it do any damage?" border=0> 
Mark 





It was big and it was Ugly./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif And it landed Hard/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif Dunkie will be cleaining up duck poop for months. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice pix Dwight, always fun to see your loco also! Jerry


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Argh hah!Dwight you found my good side................ My excuse guys is, 8 hours jet lag /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif 
It was a blast, We wish we could do it every year. Great company. 
Rod


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

you found my good side
You have a good side?









Seriously Rod, it's always great fun to see ya. Too bad you can't make it to Ontario! You'll be missed!


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

Dwight, 
Thanks a bunch for posting your views from the convention. It is somewhat bittersweet though. I'm glad I get to see some of what I missed but I'm sad we missed it! 

Steve


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Dwight for your pics. Some interesting ones: great to have some of faces to known names.


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pictures Dwight! Like others, I sure wish I could have been there. I'm glad those that were able to be there had such a good time and a big hand for Duncan and his wife for putting it on. I know it was a tremendous amount of work, but well worth it for the lasting fond memories that will linger for years to come.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I sure wish I could have been there
Speaking of which Bob, are you coming to the BTS this year? It's been years since I saw you as well. 

Steve, you and Y were missed. You two are sort of a fixture at these things, and you leave a big hole when you aren't there.  

Alan - you should try and make it over to this side of the pond sometime for one of these shows. It's always lots of fun. Just ask Rod!


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Ducks.... We ain't talkin' about ducks. You ever had to clean duck crap of of your patio or Kool Deck?? I just wish that shotgun pellets didn't mess up Kool Deck so bad. We'd be havin' some primo dinner otherwise... 

Dwight, 
Glad you found a good vantage point/favorite area to capture your attention. The rest of the pictures are very nice, too!!! 
The guy in the middele of the first pictue is a colleague from work, who just happens to be the president of the major HO train group in the state (well, since they run the monster layout at the State Fair grounds, I make that assumption). 

John, Still haven't grown the "orbs" to suggest to SWAMBO that we make this an annual thing. Once I do, and walk away from that conversation with all appendages intact, I'll make an announcement. Suffice to say, it appeals to me, but not without support from the ruling party of the house... " border=0> 

Bob, 
Yer right, it was work, but with a positive result, making it less like work and more like phun... I could do it again, but not tomorrow... " border=0>


----------

